# Captiva 240 Any info?



## nnelson1 (Jul 12, 2002)

My wife and I are in the market for a trailer sailor that we can use for overnights and weekends on inland lakes and coastal cruising the great lakes.
I''ve seen an ad for a Captiva 240 but I''ll be darned if I can find any info on the internet concerning this boat.
Anyone have any insights or experience with this model?
Thanks in advance.
Nick


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

Nick,
I am not familiar with that boat, but you may want to check out the site www.trailersailor.com It is a great place with lots of input on boats that are just what you talked about...ones for lakes, coastal cruising and ones that are perfect for weekend getaways...all being trailerable.


----------



## nnelson1 (Jul 12, 2002)

Thanks for the input!
I''m familiar with Trailer Sailor but haven''t seen much discussion regarding the Captiva. The only bits I''ve heard are that it''s a nice boat but was a limited production. Sooooo...that would translate to no support, no parts, etc.
I''ll keep checking around.
Nick


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nick,

I sail a Catalina 250 swing keel water ballast that is very trailerable. I can''t say enough good things about this boat. You may want to look into one.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

used to race against one at the local lake.
Its a fast good boat. The guy who owned it sold it very fast for top dollar, when he moved up to a much larger boat. 

Kinda glad he sold it, as I never could beat that boat ( with the former owner )

What is your concern about spare parts ? Most everything you can buy is at Sailnet, specific stuff can always be fixed. 

My boat is 32 years old from Germany and NO factory support whatsoever. 
Dont worry , its not like cars, everybody can work on any boat...... kinda


----------



## Starboat (Sep 15, 2003)

I recently bought a Captiva 240. Great boat.

I have found very little info on the boat. I bought it from a friend who sailed it very little. I bought it from him to fix up and resell.

Great boat because it has a Rodgers 24 racing hull, but a shoal draft keel (with centerboard for upwinds) for shallow cruising and a masthead rig set up for cruising.

I may sell it pretty soon and get something a little larger.


----------



## nnelson1 (Jul 12, 2002)

"What is your concern about spare parts ? Most everything you can buy is at Sailnet, specific stuff can always be fixed."

Good point!

Starboat: as a Captiva 240 owner, what do you think of it as a weekender for a family of four? My oldest son (13) is almost 6 foot tall. The younger boy (9) isn''t too far behind him and both my wife and I are tall.

Nick


----------



## Starboat (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks, Nick-

The boat has a lot of deck space, and a good bit of space down below. I am 6''4, so everything''s a little tight, but it would probably work fine. I found a Beneteau First 235 for my mother- it''s interior space spoiled me, and I don''t think anything can match it for the size/performance.

Contact me at [email protected] and I''ll send you some pix of interior/exterior when I get some time to take ''em.

Thanks!


----------



## Starboat (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey there Nelson, send me your emailaddress again so I can send you the pix!

Thanks- I erased the other one by accident.


----------



## Paddler76 (Jan 17, 2010)

*captiva 24*



nnelson1 said:


> My wife and I are in the market for a trailer sailor that we can use for overnights and weekends on inland lakes and coastal cruising the great lakes.
> I''ve seen an ad for a Captiva 240 but I''ll be darned if I can find any info on the internet concerning this boat.
> Anyone have any insights or experience with this model?
> Thanks in advance.
> Nick


This boat was only in production for a few years in the 1980's in Oldsmar Fl. It is a semi Rogers racing hull with a keel and swing center board. Board up the draft is 2/8"..down...six feet. the only time you need to use it is sailing directly into the wind. Most are covered with rug material on the interior..which is subject to mildew. Two days with elbow greese and a chlirne misxture will kill those spores.Some say top hull speed is 7 and a half knots...but I have had mine at 6 knots in winds under 10 kts..Book price is 4200 and change but $2500 should tops for one in good condition. Bottom line..a nice shallow water boat that was built well and performs well ..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just curious Paddler76, how do you sail directly into the wind??? No boat I know of can do that... and I doubt this one can. Don't you mean close hauled???


----------



## Paddler76 (Jan 17, 2010)

opps..my boo bo..close hauled is what I ment


----------



## azexploder (Aug 17, 2002)

*Captiva 240 at groups.yahoo.com*

Hi - I just purchased a Captiva 240 and started a yahoo group. Good/bad/ugly -it is a start for gathering info on the boat in an easy to access location.

I have posted some of my pics and will be posting my adventures with her. Hope to have any Captiva 240 owners join in.


----------



## Marcel D (Apr 15, 2012)

Me and my wife hade a Captiva 240 a few years back, nice boat but a tender.
She was quick but a bit over powered she would like to sit at 20 deg but she stiffened right up. Have you looked at any sanjuan 23 nice baot as well.


----------



## AZExpedition (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Captiva 240 at groups.yahoo.com*

groups.yahoo.com/group/Captiva_240/


----------

